# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت جــديــد شرح البيوس

## البوب شريف

بســـم  الله الرحمـــــــــــــان الرحيم
       -وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم و رسوله و المؤمنون- صدق الله العظيم 
احواني:
هدا شرح مبسط لما هو نتعارف عليه بالــBios أو بالأحرى الـــSetup
أرجو من الأحوة النقد و التصحيح لتعم الفائدة و شكرا 
---- بســـم  الله نبدأ----------- 
الدرس الأول 
BIOS Features Setup 
الخاصية الأولى: CPU Level 1 Cache  
الخيارات : Enabled أو Disable 
تستخدم هذه الخاصية لتمكين أو تعطيل الذاكرة كيش من المستوى الأول و هذه الخاصية تكون افتراضيا Enabled .  
تعتبر هذه الخاصية مفيدة جدا لمن يرغبون بزيادة سرعة معالجاتهم دون الحاجة  لشراء معالج جديد غالي الثمن ، فلو افترضنا أن أحدكم حاول زيادة سرعة  معالجه من 400 الى 500 و لكن لم يعمل الجهاز فإنه بتعطيل هذه الخاصية أي  جعلها Disabled فإن الجهاز قد يعمل بشكل جيد و لكني لا أنصح المستخدمين  أصحاب المعالجات بينتيوم 2 أو 3 بتعطيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية الثانية: CPU Level 2 Cache  
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
ما نقوله هنا مشابه لما قلناه بخصوص الذاكرة كيش من المستوى الأول. 
الخاصية الثالثة: CPU L2 Cache ECC Checking 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل ميزة فحص الذاكرة الكيش المستوى  الثاني و البحث عن أخطاءL2 ECC و ذلك في حال توفر هذه الخاصية في جهازك. 
من المحبذ تفعيل هذه الخاصية لأنها سوف تفحص الذاكرة و تبحث عن الإخطاء  أحادية البت في البيانات المخزنة في الذاكرة L2 و تقوم بإصلاحها تلقائيا  مما يسهم في زيادة ثبات عمل الجهاز و خاصة في حالة زيادة سرعة المعالج  فتقوم بمعالجة الأخطاء المحتملة الوقوع. 
بعض المستخدمين يقومون بتعطيل هذه الخاصية لأن البعض يقول أن عمل هذه  الخاصية يقلل من أداء النظام ، و في الحقيقة فإن هذا الإنخفاض المزعوم لا  يكاد يلحظ و خاصة مقابل التحسن في عمل الجهاز و المزيد من ثباته و ليس ذلك  فحسب بل إن هذه الخاصية تسمح لك بزيادة سرعة المعالج أكثر مما تستطيعه مع  تعطيل هذه الخاصية، لهذا فأنا أنصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية الرابعة: Processor Number Feature 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
و هذه الخاصية تعمل فقط في حالة أن كان لديك معالج بينتيوم 3 ، و عند  تفعيلها فإنك تسمح لبرامج خارجية بقراءة و إظهار الرقم التسلسلي للمعالج و  هذه الخاصية مفيدة إذا رغبت في التأكد من أن معالجك هو من فئة بينتيوم 3. 
الخاصية الخامسة: Quick Power On Self Test 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
عند تفعيل هذه الميزة فإن سرعة تشغيل أو إقلاع الجهاز ترتفع بشكل ملحوظ و  ذلك نظرا لتخطي بعض اختبارات بدء التشغيل ، و ينصح بتعطيل هذه الميزة فقط  عند إضافة أي معدات أو أجزاء جديدة للجهاز ، و بعد تكرار التشغيل لبضعة  مرات إذا تبين أن الجهاز يعمل بشكل جيد حينها من الممكن إعادة تفعيل هذه  الخاصية. 
الخاصية السادسة: Virus Warning / Anti-Virus Protection 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled أو ChipAway 
عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن البيوس سيظهر رسالة تحذير عند كل محاولة للوصول لل boot sector أو partition table من قبل فيروس أو غيره. 
يفضل عادة تفعيل هذه الخاصية للحماية من خطر الفيروسات مع ملاحظة أن هذه  الخاصية مخصصة فقط لحماية boot sector و partition table و ليس القرص الصلب  ككل. 
و لكن لهذه الخاصية بعض العيوب و التي تتمثل بمنعها لتشغيل بعض البرامج مثل : 
برنامج إعداد الويندوز -- برامج فحص الأقراص .  
لهذا يفضل تعطيل هذه الخاصية مؤقتا قبل تشغيل البرامج السابقة و إعادة تفعيلها بعد الإتنهاء من العمل على هذه البرامج. 
تعتبر هذه الخاصية عديمة الفائدة إذا كان القرص الصلب لديك موصلا بمتحكم  خارجي external controller و الذي يحتوي على بيوس خاص به و بالتالي فإن  الفيروس سيتخطى البيوس الأول و يصيب القرص الصلب ، و من أمثلة هذه الأقراص : 
UltraDMA 66 و UltraDMA100 
بعض اللوحات الأم motherboards تحتوي على رقائق خاصة ChipAway تحتوي على  كود معين لمحاربة الفيروسات و إعطاء حماية أكبر للقرص الصلب ، و لكنها أيضا  تصبح عديمة الفائدة في الحالات سابقة الذكر.  
الخاصية السابعة: Boot Sequence 
الخيارات : 
A, C, SCSI/EXT 
C, A, SCSI/EXT 
C, CD-ROM, A 
CD-ROM, C, A 
D, A, SCSI/EXT إذا كان لديك على الأقل قرصين صلبين من نوع IDE)) 
E, A, SCSI/EXT إذا كان لديك على الأقل ثلاث أقراص صلبة من نوع IDE)) 
F, A, SCSI إذا كان لديك على الأقل أربع أقراص صلبة من نوع IDE)) 
SCSI/EXT, A, C 
SCSI/EXT, C, A 
A, SCSI/EXT, C 
LS/ZIP, C 
هذه الخاصية تعطيك الحق في اختيار الترتيب الذي تريد من البيوس أن يسلكه  عند بداية التشغيل للبحث عن نظام التشغيل ، لهذا إذا أردت أكبر قدر من  توفير الوقت عند بدأ التشغيل مع افتراض أن جهازك يعمل بشكل جيد فإنه ينصح  أن تختار القرص الصلب كأول جهاز في الترتيب عند البحث عن نظام التشغيل و  عادة يكون رمز القرص الصلب هو C أما إذا كنت تستخدم قرص صلب من نوع SCSI  فاختر SCSI ليكون هو الجهاز الأول. 
بعض اللوحات الأم مثل ABIT BE6 و BP6 لديها متحكم IDE Controller إضافي  مدمج في اللوحة الأم ، في هذه الحالة نجد أن البيوس يبدل الخيار SCSI بخيار  جديد هو EXT و هذا الخيار يسمح للجهاز بالإقلاع من قرص صلب IDE موصل  بالمنفذ الثالث أو الرابع من المتحكم الإضافي على اللوحة الأم أو الإقلاع  من قرص SCSI و لتحديد أحدهما يجب مراعاة الخاصية القادمة. بينما إذا أردت  الإقلاع من قرص صلب IDE موصل الى المنفذ الأول أو الثاني فلا تختار EXT. 
الخاصية الثامنة: Boot Sequence EXT Means و هي متعلقة بالخاصية السابقة. 
الخيارات: IDE, SCSI 
إذا اخترت من الخاصية السابقة الخيار EXT ففي هذه الحالة يصبح لديك  احتمالان هما الإقلاع من قرص IDE موصل بالمنفذ الثالث أو الرابع من المتحكم  الإضافي و عندها عليك ان تختار IDE في هذه الخاصية ، و الإحتمال الآخر هو  الإقلاع من قرص SCSI و عندها عليك اختيار SCSI في هذه الخاصية، و تذكر أن  هذا كله متعلق باللوحات الأم من النوع ABIT BE6 و BP6. 
الخاصية التاسعة : Swap Floppy Drive  
الخيارات : Enabled, Disabled  
هذه الخاصية مفيدة إذا كان لديك أكثر من محرك أقراص مرنة و تريد تبديل  الترتيب المنطقي لهم بدلا من فتح الجهاز و تبديل أماكنهم يدويا ، فعند  تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن محرك الأقراص A سيصبح B بينما سيصبح محرك الأقراص B  هو A ، و يمكن الإستفادة من هذه الخاصية إذا كان لديك محركا أقراص ذوا حجم  مختلف و كان قرص التشغيل الذي تملكه موافقا لحجم محرك الأقراص الثاني و كما  نعلم فإن البيوس سوف يقلع من محرك الأقراص الأول فقط ، لهذا يمكن اللجوء  الى هذه الخاصية لتغيير ترتيب محركات الأقراص مما يسمح بالإقلاع من المحرك  المتوافق مع قرص بدء التشغيل المتوفر لدينا.
الخاصية العاشرة: Boot Up Floppy Seek  
الخيارات : Enabled, Disabled    :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  
هذه الخاصية ستحدد فيما إذا كان البيوس سيقوم بإجراء بحث عن محرك الأقراص  المرنة عند بدأ التشغيل أم لا فإذا لم يستطع إيجاده فسيظهر رسالة خطأ ، كما  أنه سيختبر فيما إذا كان لدي محرك الأقراص 40 أو 80 مسار Track و حيث أن  كل محركات الأقراص حاليا لديها 80 مسارا فليس هناك حاجة لهذه الخاصية و من  الممكن تعطيلها Disabled

----------


## البوب شريف

الخاصية الحادية عشر: Boot Up NumLock Status 
الخيارات :On, Off  
تتحكم هذه الخاصية عند بدأ التشغيل بوظيفة لوحة مفاتيح الأرقام على يمين  لوحة مفاتيح الأحرف عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن مفاتيح لوحة الأرقام ستعمل  لطبع الأرقام ، بينما عند تعطيل هذه الميزة فستعمل هذه المفاتيح للتحكم  بحركة المؤشر. 
الخاصية الثانية عشر: Gate A20 Option 
الخيارات: Normal, Fast 
تحدد هذه الخاصية كيفية استخدام البوابة A20 لعنونة الذاكرة فوق 1  ميجابايت، عند إعداد هذه الخاصية لتكون Fast فإن مجموعة رقائق اللوحة الأم  Motherboard Chipset هي التي ستتحكم في عمل البوابة A20 ، بينما عند  إعدادها لتكون Normal فإن متحكم لوحة المفاتيح Keyboard Controller هو من  سيتحكم في عمل البوابة A20 ، و حيث أن نظامي التشغيل ويندوز و OS/2 تدخل و  تخرج من النمط المحمي من خلال البيوس فإن البوابة A20 ستحتاج الى التبديل  من وضع التفعيل الى وضع التعطيل و بالعكس مرات عديدة و بالتالي فإن إعداد  هذه الخاصية لتكون Fast سيحسن من أداء الوصول الى الذاكرة فوق 1 ميجابايت  لأن الرقائق Chipset أسرع بكثير من متحكم لوحة المفاتيح، لهذا ينصح بإعداد  هذه الخاصية لتكون Fast . 
الخاصية الثالثة عشر : IDE HDD Block Mode  
الخيارات : Enabled, Disabled  
تزيد هذه الخاصية من سرعة الوصول الى القرص الصلب ، و ذلك لأنها تسمح بنقل  البيانات من مقاطع متعددة من القرص الصلب في وقت واحد وليس كما في التقنية  الأقدم التي لا تسمح بنقل البيانات إلا من مقطع واحد، عند تفعيل هذه  الخاصية فإن البيوس سيتفحص القرص الصلب ليرى فيما إذا كان يدعم هذه الخاصية  أم لا فإذا كان يدعم هذه الخاصية فسيقوم البيوس تلقائيا بإعداد القرص  الصلب لأكبر استفادة من هذه الخاصية ، مع العلم أن أغلب الأقراص المتوفرة  حاليا تدعم هذه الخاصية لهذا يجب تفعيل هذه الخاصية لتحقيق أفضل سرعة مع  العلم أنك بتفعيل هذه الخاصية تستطيع إرسال حتى 64 كيلوبايت من البيانات مع  كل مقاطعة Interrupt أما بتعطيلها فلن تستطيع من نقل أكثر من 512 بايت في  المرة الواحدة.  
عليك تعطيل هذه الميزة في حالة واحدة فقط وهي إذا كان لديك ويندوز NT لأنه  لا يدعم هذه الخاصية و لكن إذا كان لديك ويندوز NT و قمت بتشغيل و تنصيب  Service Pack 2 فإنها ستقوم بحل المشكلة.  
الخاصية الرابعة عشر: Typematic Rate Setting 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بالتحكم بمعدل تكرار ضربات المفتاح Keystroke عندما  تضغط بشكل مستمر على مفتاح ما على لوحة المفاتيح ، عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية  سيكون بإمكانك التحكم يدويا بإعدادات الخاصيتين القادمتين و المتعلقتين  بهذه الخاصية ، أما عند تعطيل هذه الخاصية فإن البيوس سيقوم باستخدام  الإعدادات الإفتراضية. 
الخاصية الخامسة عشر: Typematic Rate (Chars/Sec) 
الخيارات: 6, 8, 10, 12, 15, 20, 24, 30 
في هذه الخاصية تستطيع اختيار معدل تكرار إظهار الرموز على الشاشة عند  الضغط المتواصل على المفتاح ، و يقاس هذا المعدل بالرمز في الثانية، و هذه  الخاصية تعمل فقط عند تفعيل الخاصية السابقة. 
الخاصية السادسة عشر: Typematic Rate Delay (Msec) 
الخيارات: 250, 500, 750, 1000 
تحدد هذه الخاصية الزمن مقاسا بالميلي ثانية الذي تنتظره لوحة المفاتيح قبل  أن تبدأ تلقائيا بتكرار الرمز المتعلق بالمفتاح المضغوط عليه بشكل متواصل ،  و هذه الخاصية تعمل فقط عند تفعيل الخاصية الرابعة عشر. 
الخاصية السابعة عشر: Security Setup 
الخيارات: System, Setup 
هذه الخاصية ستعمل فقط في حالة قيامك بإنشاء كلمة سر في إعداد كلمة المرور PASSWORD SETTING من شاشة البيوس الرئيسية. 
عند اختيارك ل System فإن البيوس سيطلب منك إدخال كلمة المرور في كل مرة  يقلع فيها الجهاز ، أما إذا اخترت Setup فإن كلمة المرور سيطلب منك إدخالها  فقط إذا أردت الدخول الى إعدادات البيوس. 
هذه الخاصية مفيدة لمن يرغب بحماية أكبر لجهازه من المتطفلين.  
أما إذا نسيت كلمة المرور و تريد تجاوز هذه المشكلة فلديك ثلاث خيارات: 
1- عندما يطلب منك إدخال كلمة المرور فإذا كان البيوس لديك من النوع Award فأدخل كلمة المرور التالية : 
shift+s y x z أي اضغط على Shift مع الأحرف s y x z)). 
2- تستطيع محو محتويات البيوس بما فيه كلمة المرور بأن تفتح الجهاز و تبحث  عن البطارية و التي ستجد الى جانبها سنين معدنيين jumper قم ببساطة بالوصل  بين هذين السنين بأي سلك أو جسم معدني لعمل دائرة مغلقة و سيكون هذا الأمر  كفيلا بمحو محتوى البيوس. 
3- إذا لم تجد السنين المذكورين أعلاه يبقى لديك الحل الأخير و المتمثل  بإزالة البطارية من موضعها لفترة من الزمن ثم إعادتها و هذا سيكون أيضا  كفيلا بحل المشكلة. 
الخاصية الثامنة عشر: 32-bit Disk Access 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تقوم هذه الخاصية عند تفعيلها بالسماح ل 32 بت من البيانات بالإنتقال من  القرص الصلب الى المعالج في المرة الواحدة و يتم ذلك بقراءتين متوازيتين كل  منهما 16 بت من القرص الصلب ثم يدمجا معا لتكوين 32 بت تنتقل دفعة واحدة  الى المعالج ، وهذا الأمر يؤدي الى تحسين أداء ناقل PCI لأن عدد أقل من  النقلات ستستخدم لنقل المقدار المطلوب من البيانات، أما عند تعطيل هذه  الخاصية فإن نقل البيانات سيتم ب 16 بت فقط في المرة الواحدة مما يؤثر سلبا  على الأداء. 
و مرة أخرى فإن هذه الخاصية لا تعمل بشكل جيد مع ويندوز NT ، و لكن بتنصيب Service Pack 2 من الممكن حل هذه المشكلة. 
لهذا ينصح بشدة تفعيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية التاسعة عشر: PCI/VGA Palette Snoop 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية مفيدة فقط إذا كنت تستخدم بطاقة MPEG أو بطاقة مضافة Add-on  الى بطاقة الشاشة ، تقوم هذه الخاصية بتصحيح إعادة إنتاج الألوان و ذلك  بالتحكم بالمعلومات في الذاكرة الإحتياطية لبطاقة الشاشة و التي تسلم من  موصل graphics card's Feature Connector الى بطاقة MPEG أو البطاقة المضافة  ، لهذا ينصح بتفعيلها إذا كنت تمتلك مثل هذه البطاقات. 
الخاصية العشرون : Assign IRQ For VGA  
الخيارات : Enabled, Disabled  
في أغلب بطاقات مسرعات الرسوم graphics accelerator cards هناك حاجة  لإستخدام خط طلب مقاطعة IRQ لأكبر فائدة من البطاقة ، لهذا يفضل تفعيل هذه  الخاصية إذا كان لديك بطاقة مسرع رسوميات لأن تعطيلها سيضعف الأداء بشكل  ملحوظ ،أما إن لم يكن لديك بطاقة كهذه فيفضل تعطيل هذه الخاصية حتى لا يتم  حجز خط مقاطعة بدون داعي.  
الخاصية الواحدة و العشرون : MPS Version Control For OS  
الخيارات : 1.1, 1.4  
هذه الخاصية تصلح فقط في حالة أن كانت اللوحة الأم لديك في جهازك تدعم أكثر  من معالج ، MPS هي اختصار ل Multiprocessor Specification و هناك خياران  1.1 و 1.4 ،الخيار 1.1 قديم نسبيا بينما الخيار 1.4 يعد نسخة محسنة و يوفر  إعدادات إضافية لدعم معالجات مختلفة كما يوفر أيضا إمكانية التحديث مستقبلا  ، كما أنه يدعم تشغيلا أفضل لأكثر من ناقل PCI على لوحة واحدة.  
أغلب أنظمة التشغيل الحديثة مثل ويندوز NT4 و وويندوز 2000 و 98 و ميلينيوم تدعم الخيار المحسن 1.4 لهذا ينصح باختيار 1.4. 
الخاصية الثانية و العشرون: OS Select For DRAM > 64MB 
الخيارات: OS/2, Non-OS/2 
عندما تكون ذاكرة الجهاز RAM لديك أكبر من 64 ميجابايت فإن نظام التشغيل  OS/2 من IBM يختلف في تعامله و إدارته لهذه الذاكرة بالمقارنة مع غيره من  أنظمة التشغيل ، لهذا إذا كان نظام التشغيل لديك هو OS/2 فقم باختياره و إن  كان لديك نظام تشغيل آخر فاختر Non-OS/2. 
الخاصية الثالثة و العشرون: Report No FDD For Win95 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
إذا كنت تستخدم نظام التشغيل ويندوز 95 أو 98 أو ميلينيوم و لم يكن لديك في  جهازك أي محرك أقراص مرنة ، فإنه ينصح باختيار Enabled لتحرر خط طلب  المقاطعة السادس IRQ6 و تجعل الويندوز يتخطى فحص محرك الأقراص لأنك إن عطلت  هذه الخاصية Disabled فلن يعرف الويندوز أنه ليس لديك محرك أقراص مرنة ،  كما ينصح كذلك بتعطيل Disable متحكم محركات الأقراص المرنة على اللوحة الأم  Onboard FDC Controller و يمكن فعل ذلك من نافذة البيوس المسماة  Integrated Peripherals ومن ثم الذهاب الى الخاصية Onboard FDC Controller و  اختيار Disabled . 
الخاصية الرابعة و العشرون: Delay IDE Initial (Sec) 
الخيارات: 0, 1, 2, 3, ..., 15 
نجد في الأنواع الحديثة من البيوس أن عملية الإقلاع تتم بسرعة كبيرة، و لكن  بعض أجهزة IDE مثل القرص الصلب أو محرك الأقراص المصغوطة ليس سريعا بما  يكفي لكي يتمكن البيوس من التعرف عليه أثناء عملية الإقلاع ، لهذا تستخدم  هذه الخاصية للإبطاء من عملية الإقلاع ، ينصح بداية بجعل قيمة التأخير 0  ثانية ، فإذا فشل أحد أجهزة IDE بالعمل و لم يتعرف عليه البيوس أثناء عملية  الإقلاع فقم بزيادة هذه القيمة تدريجيا مع المحاولة بإقلاع الجهاز مع كل  زيادة الى أن تصل الى مرحلة يتعرف فيها البيوس على جميع أجهزة IDE أثناء  عملية الإقلاع. 
الخاصية الخامسة و العشرون: HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability  
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية تعمل على تفعيل أو تعطيل تقنية خاصة بالأقراص الصلبة الحديثة  تسمى S.M.A.R.T. و هي اختصار ل (Self Monitoring Analysis And Reporting)  أو تحليل و إصدار تقارير عن المراقبة الذاتية ، تسمح هذه التقنية بالتنبؤ  المبكر و التحذير من حدوث أخطار تهدد القرص الصلب كما أنها تراقب حالة  القرص الصلب على الشبكة ، يفضل تفعيل هذه الخاصية لتحقيق أكبر حماية ممكنة  للقرص الصلب ، و لكن هناك حالات قليلة يؤدي تفعيل هذه الخاصية الى حدوث  تكرار لإعادة تشغيل الجهاز المرتبط بشبكة و ذلك لأن S.M.A.R.T تقوم أحيانا  بإرسال حزم من البيانات عبر الشبكة مع أنه لا يوجد أي جهاز يراقب هذه  البيانات على الشبكة مما قد يؤدي الى إعادة تشغيل لا إرادية للجهاز، لهذا  إن كنت تعمل على شبكة و عانيت من هذه المشكلة فبإمكانك تعطيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية السادسة و العشرون: Video BIOS Shadowing 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن معلومات Video BIOS يتم نسخها من الذاكرة ROM  البطيئة الى الذاكرة DRAM السريعة ، و ذلك لتحقيق وصول أسرع لهذه المعلومات  مما يحسن من أداء البيوس لأن سرعة نقل البيانات من ذاكرة الرام أكبر بمئة  مرة تقريبا من نقلها من ذاكرة الروم ، و يكون العيب الوحيد أن جزءا من  الذاكرة الرام سيصبح محجوزا لتخزين المعلومات المنسوخة من الروم. 
و لكن و حيث أن أنظمة التشغيل الحديثة بدءا من ويندوز 95 و ما تلاها لا  تستخدم البيوس للوصول الى بطاقة الشاشة بل تتعامل معها مباشرة مما يجعل هذه  الخاصية عديمة النفع، لهذا ينصح بتعطيلها إذ لا حاجة بنا لنحجز جزءا من  ذاكرة الرام ليضيع سدى ، و لكن أحب أن أنوه الى أن أغلب الألعاب القديمة  التي تعمل من خلال الدوس تستفيد من هذه الخاصية ،و لهذا إن كنت من المدمنين  على مثل هذه الألعاب فإنه يمكنك تفعيل هذه الخاصية.
الخاصية السابعة و العشرون: Shadowing Address Ranges (xxxxx-xxxxx Shadow) 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
نفس نصيحة الخاصية السابقة مع إضافة أنه لا حاجة لك بتفعيل هذه الخاصية حتى  و لو كنت تستخدم ألعاب الدوس، لأنها متعلقة فقط في حالة كان لديك بطاقة  شاشة من النوع الذي يقبل بتركيب بطاقة إضافية Add-on على نفس البطاقة  الأصلية ، و حيث أن أنظمة التشغيل الحديثة كما سبقنا لا تستعين بالبيوس  للوصول الى هذه البطاقة فلا حاجة لنا بتفعيل هذه الخاصية إلا إذا كنت  تستخدم نظام تشغيل الدوس فقط

----------


## البوب شريف

Chipset Features Setup 
الخاصية الثامنة و العشرون: SDRAM CAS Latency Time 
الخيارات: 2 ،  
هذه الخاصية تتحكم بمقدار وقت التأخير مقاسا بدورات الساعة( clock cycles -  CLKs يقصد بدورات الساعة بأنها الزمن اللازم لإنتقال الأمر من المعالج الى  الذاكرة و العودة مرة أخرى) و يحصل هذا التأخير قبل أن تبدأ ذاكرة SDRAM  بتنفيذ أمر القراءة بعد تسلمها إياه ، كما أن هذه الخاصية تحدد عدد دورات  الساعة اللازمة لإنهاء الجزء الأول من عملية نقل البيانات ، كلما كان مقدار  التأخير أقل كلما زادت سرعة نقل البيانات ، و لكن بعض أنواع SDRAM لا  تستطيع أن تدعم الإنخفاض في التأخير مما يؤدي الى عدم استقرارها، لذى ينصح  باختيار القيمة 2 للأداء الأفضل ، و إذا عانيت من عدم استقرار للجهاز فغير  القيمة الى 3. 
الخاصية التاسعة و العشرون: SDRAM Cycle Time Tras/Tr 
الخيارات: 5/6, 6/8  
هذه الخاصية تحدد العدد الأدنى من دورات الساعة التي يحتاجها TRAS و TRC . 
Tras هو اختصار ل SDRAM's Row Active Time و الذي هو عبارة عن طول المدة  التي يستغرقها أي صف في ذاكرة SDRAM و التي تتكون من صفوف و أعمدة ، لكي  يفتح و يصبح جاهزا لنقل البيانات . 
بينما يشير TRC الى Row Cycle Time و هو الوقت اللازم لأكمال عملية فتح و تحديث الصف في ذاكرة SDRAM. 
كلما قلت المدة زادت السرعة لهذا يفضل اختيار العدد 5/6 و لكن إن أصبح نظامك غير مستقر فغير القيمة الى 6/8. 
الخاصية الثلاثون: SDRAM RAS-to-CAS Delay 
الخيارات: 2 و 3 
تسمح هذه الخاصية بتحديد الزمن الفاصل بين إشارات RAS (Row Address Strobe)  و إشارات CAS (Column Address Strobe) ، و هذه الفترة الزمنية ستتكرر مع  كل كتابة على ذاكرة SDRAM أو قراءة منها أو تحديثها. 
و كلما قلت هذه المدة تحسن الأداء ، إذا ً اختر 2 و إن عانيت من مشاكل في استقرار الجهاز غير القيمة الى 3. 
الخاصية الواحدة و الثلاثون : SDRAM RAS Precharge Time  
الخيارات : 2 ، 3  
تحدد هذه الخاصية عدد دورات الساعة اللازمة ل RAS لتنجز عملية شحنها قبل أن  يتم تحديث الذاكرة SDRAM ، بتقليل هذا العدد سيتحسن الأداء ، لهذا ينصح  ياختيار 2 فإذا عانيت من مشاكل في ثبات الجهاز فاختر 3.  
الخاصية الثانية و الثلاثون : SDRAM Cycle Length  
الخيارات : 2 ، 3  
هذه الخاصية مشابهة تماما للخاصية الثامنة و العشرون SDRAM CAS Latency Time و لها نفس الوظيفة.  
الخاصية الثالثة و الثلاثون: SDRAM Leadoff Command 
الخيارات: 3، 4. 
باستخدام هذه الخاصية تستطيع التحكم بالوقت الذي يمر قبل أن يسمح بالوصول  الى البيانات المخزنة في ذاكرة SDRAM ، كلما قل زمن الوصول كلما كان أفضل ،  إذاً و كما في الخواص السابقة اختر 3 فإذا عانيت من عدم ثبات الجهاز فاختر  4. 
الخاصية الرابعة و الثلاثون: SDRAM Precharge Control 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية تحدد فيما إذا كان المعالج أو ذاكرة SDRAM سيكون المسئول عن التحكم بعملية شحن ذاكرة SDRAM. 
عند تعطيل هذه الخاصية فإن أوامر المعالج للذاكرة ستؤدي الى شحن جميع  قطاعات ذاكرة SDRAM و هذا يؤدي الى تحسين الثبات و لكنه يؤدي الى خسارة في  الأداء. 
أما عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن عملية الشحن ستكون موكلة بالكامل للذاكرة  بنفسها و هذا يقلل عدد المرات التي يتم فيها شحن ذاكرة SDRAM ، حيث أن عدة  دورات للمعالج و التي تكون موجهة للذاكرة تتم قبل أن تكون الذاكرة بحاجة  الى إعادة شحن، لهذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية لأفضل أداء و لكن مع مو اجهة  مشاكل في الثبات يمكنك تعطيلها. 
الخاصية الخامسة و الثلاثون: DRAM Data Integrity Mode 
الخيارات: ECC, Non-ECC 
ECC هي اختصار ل Error Checking and Correction ، و هذه الخاصية يجب  تفعيلها فقط إذا كنت تملك ذاكرة خاصة هي 72-bit ECC RAM ، و عند تفعيلها  فإن النظام سيتمكن من إيجاد الأخطاء أحادية البت و تصحيحها تلقائيا ، إذاً  ينصح بتفعيلها ( و ذلك باختيار ECC ) فقط إذا كنت تمتلك هذه الذاكرة الخاصة  و عطلها أي اختر Non-ECC إذا كنت لا تملك مثل هذه الذاكرة.  
الخاصية السادسة و الثلاثون: SDRAM Bank Interleave 
الخيارات: 2-Bank, 4-Bank, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية تسمح لك بالتحكم بنمط التداخل في واجهة عمل ذاكرة SDRAM. 
يسمح لك التداخل بإجراء تبادل بين دورات الوصول و التحديث لقطاعات SDRAM ،  فبينما يتم تحديث قطاع ما في الذاكرة ، يتم الوصول الى قطاع آخر في نفس  الوقت ، و هذا يؤدي الى تحسن كبير في أداء ذاكرة SDRAM نظرا للتوفير في  الوقت الذي يمر عند تحديث كل قطاع في الذاكرة. 
لنلق نظرة على ما يحد في ذاكرة SDRAM مكونة من أربع قطاعات : 
1- يرسل المعالج العنوان الأول لإيجاد البيانات المطلوبة الى القطاع الأول من لوحة الذاكرة SDRAM. 
2- يرسل المعالج العنوان الثاني لإيجاد البيانات المطلوبة الى القطاع  الثاني من لوحة الذاكرة SDRAM و في نفس الوقت يتلقى البيانات التي طلبها من  القطاع الأول. 
3-يرسل المعالج العنوان الثالث لإيجاد البيانات المطلوبة الى القطاع الثالث  من لوحة الذاكرة SDRAM و في نفس الوقت يتلقى البيانات التي طلبها من  القطاع الثاني. 
4- يرسل المعالج العنوان الرابع لإيجاد البيانات المطلوبة الى القطاع  الرابع من لوحة الذاكرة SDRAM و في نفس الوقت يتلقى البيانات التي طلبها من  القطاع الثالث. 
5- يتلقى البيانات التي طلبها من القطاع الرابع. 
و لكي ندرك مقدار التوفير في الوقت الذي نحصل عليه باستخدام خاصية التداخل  interleaving ، لنرى كيف ستتم الخطوات السابقة بدون استخدام التداخل: 
1- يتم تحديث ذاكرة SDRAM. 
2- يرسل المعالج العنوان الأول للبيانات المطلوبة الى ذاكرة SDRAM. 
3- يتلقى المعالج البيانات الموجودة في العنوان الأول من الذاكرة. 
4- يتم تحديث ذاكرة SDRAM. 
5- يرسل المعالج العنوان الثاني للبيانات المطلوبة الى ذاكرة SDRAM. 
6- يتلقى المعالج البيانات الموجودة في العنوان الثاني من الذاكرة. 
7- يتم تحديث ذاكرة SDRAM. 
8- يرسل المعالج العنوان الثالث للبيانات المطلوبة الى ذاكرة SDRAM. 
9- يتلقى المعالج البيانات الموجودة في العنوان الثالث من الذاكرة. 
10- يتم تحديث ذاكرة SDRAM. 
11- يرسل المعالج العنوان الرابع للبيانات المطلوبة الى ذاكرة SDRAM. 
12- يتلقى المعالج البيانات الموجودة في العنوان الرابع من الذاكرة. 
الآن و قد عرفنا أهمية خاصية التداخل ، لابد أن نعرف أن هذه الخاصية مفيدة  فقط إذا كانت البيانات المتتالية المطلوبة من قطاعات مختلفة من الذاكرة. 
كل لوحة SDRAM DIMM تتكون إما من من قطاعين أو من أربع قطاعات. 
اللوحات التي تتكون من قطاعين تستخدم رقائق 16Mbit SDRAM chips و يكون الحجم الكلي للوحة الذاكرة لا يتجاوز عن 32 ميجابايت. 
أما اللوحات التي تتكون من أربع قطاعات فتستخدم رقائق تبدأ من 64Mbit SDRAM  chips و قد تصل الى 256Mbit لكل رقاقة ، بينما لا يقل الحجم الكلي للوحة  الذاكرة عن 64 ميجابايت. 
إذا كنت تستخدم لوحة ذاكرة واحدة ذات قطاعين (و ذلك يتحدد بسعة الذاكرة و ذلك بأن تكون 32 ميجابايت أو أقل) فاختر 2-Bank. 
أما إذا كنت تستخدم لوحتين كل واحدة ذات قطاعين أو كنت تستخدم لوحة ذات  أربع قطاعات ( اللوحة ذات الأربع قطاعات تكون سعتها 64 ميجابايت أو أكثر)  في هذه الحالة لك أن تختار 2-Bank أو 4-Bank ، و بشكل عام فإن الخيار  4-Bank يعتبر أفضل من الخيار 2-Bank. 
تبقى ملاحظة أخيرة و هي إذا كان البيوس لديك من النوع Award و كنت تستخدم  ألواح ذاكرة ذات رقائق من نوع 16Mbit SDRAM DIMM فإنه يفضل تعطيل هذه  الخاصية Disabled.  
الخاصية السابعة و الثلاثون: Read-Around-Write  
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled  
تسمح هذه الخاصية للمعالج أن ينفذ أوامر القراءة كما لو كانت مستقلة عن  أوامر الكتابة ، لهذا إذا كان أمر القراءة يشير الى عنوان في الذاكرة و  الذي أوامر الكتابة ما زالت محفوظة في الكيش و لم تكتب بعد الى هذا العنوان  من الذاكرة فإن أمر القراءة سيكتفي بالمعلومات الموجودة في الكيش ولن  ينتظر الى أن تكتب هذه المعلومات من الكيش الى الذاكرة ليقوم بقراءتها بعد  ذلك.  
لذى فإن تفعيل هذه الخاصية يحسن الأداء و يزيد من فعالية الذاكرة SDRAM. 
الخاصية الثامنة و الثلاثون: System BIOS Cacheable  
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled  
تسمح هذه الخاصية بنسخ محتويات البيوس من الذاكرة الروم الى ذاكرة الكيش المستوى الثاني.  
إذا كنت تستخدم نظام الويندوز أو OS/2 فينصح بشدة تعطيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية التاسعة و الثلاثون: Video BIOS Cacheable 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تستخدم هذه الخاصية لنسخ معلومات الفيديو بيوس من الذاكرة الروم الى ذاكرة  الكيش المستوى الثاني ، و لكن إن كنت تستخدم الويندوز أو OS/2 فلن تحتاج  الى تفعيل هذه الخاصية و ينصح حينئذ بتعطيلها. 
الخاصية الأربعون: Memory Hole At 15M-16M 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
بعض أنواع بطاقات ISA تحتاج الى هذه المنطقة من الذاكرة 15M-16M لكي تعمل  بصورة جيدة لهذا فإن تفعيل هذه الخاصية سيؤدي الى حجز هذه المنطقة من  الذاكرة لإستخدام البطاقة و لكن المشكلة الخطيرة في هذه الخاصية أنها ستمنع  الجهاز من استخدام الذاكرة فوق 16 ميجابايت بمعنى أنه عند تفعيل هذه  الخاصية فإن نظام التشغيل لن يستطيع استخدام أكثر من 15 ميجابايت من  الذاكرة مهما كان الحجم الفعلي للذاكرة الموجودة لديك ، لهذا ينصح بشدة  تعطيل هذه الخاصية، و إن كنت تستخدم مثل هذه البطاقات فأنصحك بتبديلها  بنوعية أحدث.

----------


## البوب شريف

الخاصية الواحدة و الأربعون: 8-bit I/O Recovery Time 
الخيارات: NA, 8, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 
كما هو معروف فإن ناقل PCI أسرع بكثير من ناقل ISA 8 بت، لهذا و لكي تعمل  بطاقات ISA 8 بت كما يجب مع دوائر I/O لناقل PCI فإن آلية ناقل I/O تضيف  دوائر ساعة Clock Cycle و التي سبق شرحها بين كل دوائر I/O يحدثها ناقل PCI  و تكون موجهة الى ناقل ISA 8 بت و ذلك لتعويض الفرق في السرعة، و إفتراضيا  تضيف هذه الآلية 3.5 دورة ساعة و باستخدام هذه الخاصية تستطيع تغيير هذا  الرقم الإفتراضي إذا واجهت بعض المشاكل مع بطاقات ISA 8 بت المتوفرة في  جهازك ، فمبدئيا اختر NA و هو يوفر العدد الإفتراضي 3.5 فإذا و اجهت مشاكل  فحاول زيادة هذا الرقم ، و إن لم يكن لديك أية بطاقات ISA 8 بت فإن هذه  الخاصية ليس لها أي معنى بالنسبة إليك. 
الخاصية الثانية و الأربعون: 16-bit I/O Recovery Time 
الخيارات: NA, 4, 1, 2, 3 
كما هو معروف فإن ناقل PCI أسرع بكثير من ناقل ISA 16 بت، لهذا و لكي تعمل  بطاقات ISA 16 بت كما يجب مع دوائر I/O لناقل PCI فإن آلية ناقل I/O تضيف  دوائر ساعة Clock Cycle و التي سبق شرحها بين كل دوائر I/O يحدثها ناقل PCI  و تكون موجهة الى ناقل ISA 16 بت و ذلك لتعويض الفرق في السرعة، و  إفتراضيا تضيف هذه الآلية 3.5 دورة ساعة و باستخدام هذه الخاصية تستطيع  تغيير هذا الرقم الإفتراضي إذا واجهت بعض المشاكل مع بطاقات ISA 16 بت  المتوفرة في جهازك ، فمبدئيا اختر NA و هو يوفر العدد الإفتراضي 3.5 فإذا و  اجهت مشاكل فحاول زيادة هذا الرقم ، و إن لم يكن لديك أية بطاقات ISA 16  بت فإن هذه الخاصية ليس لها أي معنى بالنسبة إليك.هذه الخاصية مطابقة  للخاصية السابقة مع الإختلاف في نوعية بطاقة ISA هل هي 8 بت أو 16 بت. 
الخاصية الثالثة و الأربعون: Video RAM Cacheable 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية تسمح بنسخ ذاكرة الفيديو رام الى ذاكرة الكيش المستوى الثاني و  هذا من المفروض أن يحسن أداء ذاكرة الفيديو رام لأن ذاكرة الكيش أسرع و  لكن فعليا هذا لا يحدث. 
تحتوي بطاقات الشاشة الحديثة على ذاكرة رام سريعة سعة نطاقها تصل الى 5.3  جيجابايت في الثانية (128bit X 166MHz DDR) بينما لا تتجاوز سعة النطاق في  ذاكرة SDRAM أكثر من 0.8 جيجابايت في الثانية (64bit X 100MHz) و إن كنت  تستخدم ذاكرة SDRAM من النوع PC133 فستصل سعة النطاق الى 1.06 جيجابايت في  الثانية(64bit X133MHz). 
الآن إذا عرفنا أن سعة نطاق ذاكرة الكيش المستوى الثاني في المعالج Pentium  III 650 تصل الى 20.8جيجابايت في الثانية (256bit X 650MHz) فإنه منطقيا  من الأفضل أن تستخدم هذه الذاكرة السريعة لنسخ محتويات الذاكرة SDRAM  البطيئة نسبيا و التي يستخدمها النظام كثيرا بدلا من نسخ محتويات ذاكرة  الفيديو رام ذات السرعة المعقولة و ليس ذلك و حسب و لكن إذا علمنا أننا إذا  قررنا استخدام ذاكرة الكيش السريعة لنسخ محتويات الفيديو رام فإن الكيش  ستتصل مع ذاكرة الفيديو رام من خلال ناقل AGP و الذي يوفر في أفضل حالاته و  عند استخدام النسخة المحسنة AGP4X فإن سعة النطاق ستصل الى 1.06 جيجابايت  في الثانية فقط لا غير بل في الحقيقة فإن السعة هي نصف هذا الرقم لأن على  البيانات أن تمر باتجاهين، إذاً عمليا ليس هناك أي فائدة حقيقية من نفعيل  هذه الخاصية و ينصح بتعطيلها. 
الخاصية الرابعة و الأربعون: Passive Release 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن المعالج سيكون قادرا على الوصول الى ناقل PCI في  نفس الوقت الذي يكون فيه ناقل ISA مشغولا و حيث أنه من المعروف أن ناقل  ISA بطيئ للغاية فإن تعطيل هذه الخاصية سيرغم المعالج على الإنتظار ريثما  ينهي ناقل ISA عمله ، لهذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية إلا إذا واجهتك مشاكل  مع بطاقة ISA. 
الخاصية الخامسة و الأربعون: Delayed Transaction 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن عمليات نقل البيانات من و إلى ناقل ISA لا تتم  مباشرة عن طريق ناقل PCI لإن ناقل PCI أسرع بكثير فإذا تم تقييد ناقل PCI  بنقل البيانات من و إلى ISA فسيؤدي هذا الى بطئ كبير في عمل النظام، لهذا  يتم أولا تخزين البيانات في ذاكرة احتياطية بينما يتم تحرير ناقل PCI  ليتفرغ للقيام بمهام أخرى الى ينتهي ناقل ISA من عملية النقل، لهذا ينصح  بتفعيل هذه الخاصية دائما إلا في حالة أن كانت بطاقة ISA لديك قديمة و لا  تدعم مواصفات PCI 2.1. 
الخاصية السادسة و الأربعون: PCI 2.1 Compliance 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية مرتبطة بالخاصية السابقة ارتباطا وثيقا فعند تفعيل الخاصية  السابقة لابد من تفعيل هذه الخاصية أيضا لأن العملية السابقة Delayed  Transaction تعتمد على تحقيق مواصفات PCI 2.1. 
الخاصية السابعة و الأربعون: AGP 2X Mode 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل استخدام بروتوكول النقل AGP 2X ، يوفر  المعيار AGP1X تردد 66 ميجاهرتز و سرعة نقل بيانات تصل الى 264ميجابايت في  الثانية أما معيار AGP2X فيوفر ضعف هذا الرقم ، إذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه  الخاصية و لكن قبل فعل ذلك يجب أن تتأكد من أن بطاقة الشاشة لديك تدعم  معيار AGP2X ، فإن كانت تدعم هذا المعيار فإن عليك تفعيل هذه الخاصية ، و  لكنك قد تواجه بعض المشاكل مع اللوحات الأم ذوات المقبس Super Socket 7 ،  فإذا واجهتك مثل هذه المشاكل فتستطيع تعطيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية الثامنة و الأربعون: AGP Master 1WS Read  
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
بشكل افتراضي فإن المتحكم بناقل AGP ينتظر على الأقل دورتي ساعة قبل أن  يبدأ بعملية القراءة ، هذه الخاصية تسمح لك بتقليل التأخير الى دورة واحدة ،  هذا الأمر يحسن من الأداء بشكل ملحوظ لهذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية و لكن  إن واجهتك مشاكل في بطاقة الشاشة فعليك تعطيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية التاسعة و الأربعون: AGP Master 1WS Write 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
بشكل افتراضي فإن المتحكم بناقل AGP ينتظر على الأقل دورتي ساعة قبل أن  يبدأ بعملية الكتابة ، هذه الخاصية تسمح لك بتقليل التأخير الى دورة واحدة ،  هذا الأمر يحسن من الأداء بشكل ملحوظ لهذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية و لكن  إن واجهتك مشاكل في بطاقة الشاشة فعليك تعطيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية الخمسون: USWC Write Posting 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
بعد تجارب عديدة على معالجات مختلفة تبين أن هذه الخاصية يستحسن تفعيلها فقط إذا كنت تستخدم معالج بينتيوم برو . 
USWC أو Uncacheable Speculative Write Combination تعني أنه بتجميع  الكتابات الصغيرة من البيانات لتكون 64 بت و إرسالها دفعة واحدة بدلا من  إرسالها بشكل منفرد ، فإن ذلك سيؤدي الى تقليل عدد مرات نقل أي مقدار معين  من البيانات الذاكرة الإحتياطية framebuffer لبطاقة الشاشة ، مما يحسن من  الأداء و لكن تذكروا أن لا تفعلوا هذه الخاصية إلا مع معالجات بينتيوم برو  أما مع المعالجات الأحدث فإن النتائج قد لا تكون مرضية. 
الخاصية الواحدة و الخمسون: Spread Spectrum 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled, 0.25% , 0.5% , Smart Clock 
عندما تعمل ساعة النظام في اللوحة الأم فإنها تصدر نبضات للمحافظة على  التوقيت ، و لكن هذه النبضات تسبب حدوث تداخل كهرومغناطيسي Electromagnetic  Interference مع الأجهزة الإلكترونية الموجودة بالقرب من جهاز الكمبيوتر ،  تقوم خاصية Spread Spectrum بالتقليل من فرصة حدوث تداخل كهرومغناطيسي و  هي تحقق هذا الأمر بالتغيير المستمر لتردد النبضات بحيث لا يتم المحافظة  على تردد معين إلا للحظة قبل أن يتغير الى تردد جديد و هذا الأمر يقلل من  فرص حدوث تداخل مع أي تردد محدد لأي جهاز إلكتروني خارجي ، ولكن تبقى مشكلة  أخرى و هي أن تفعيل هذه الخاصية سيؤدي الى تأثير سلبي على ثبات و أداء  النظام و خاصة إذا كان لديك أي أجهزة SCSI. 
بعض أنواع البيوس الحديثة توفر خيارا جديدا فيما يخص هذه الخاصية و هو  Smart Clock ، لا يقوم هذا الخيار بإجراء أي تعديل على التردد و لكنه بدلا  من ذلك يقوم بإيقاف عمل ساعات كل من AGP ، PCI و SDRAM عندما لا يتم  استخدامها أو تكون شقوقها فارغة و غير مشغولة بأي بطاقات ، وهذا الأمر يقلل  من حدوث التداخل و يوفر في استهلاك الطاقة. 
و هكذا ينصح بتعطيل هذه الخاصية إذا لم تكن لديك أي مشاكل تداخل  كهرومغناطيسي مع الأجهزة الإلكترونية ، و لكن إن وجدت مثل هذه المشاكل  فاختر Smart Clock إن توفر هذا الخيار لديك ، و لكن إن لم يتوفر فاختر أن  تكون نسبة التعديل في التردد 0.25% لتحقيق ثبات أكبر بدلا من استخدام 0.5%و  الذي يؤدي الى ثبات أقل و لكن حماية أكبر من التداخل.    :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## البوب شريف

الخاصية الثانية و الخمسون: Auto Detect DIMM/PCI Clk 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية مشابهة تماما للخاصية السابقة مع الخيار Smart Clock و مرتبطة  به فإن اخترت Smart Clock في الخاصية السابقة فقم بتفعيل هذه الخاصية ، أما  إن كنت لا تعاني من حدوث أي تداخل فبإمكانك تعطيل هذه الخاصية أيضا. 
الخاصية الثالثة و الخمسون: Flash BIOS Protection 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية تحمي البيوس من الفيروسات ، فعند تفعيلها فإن بيانات البيوس لا  يمكن تغييرها حتى عند محاولة تحديث البيويس باستخدام أي برنامج لتحديث  Flash BIOS ، لهذا لابد من تفعيل هذه الخاصية دائما و لكن إذا رغبت بتحديث  البيوس لديك فلابد في البداية من تعطيل هذه الخاصية ثم تحديث البيوس و  بعدها يجب إعادة تفعيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية الرابعة و الخمسون: Hardware Reset Protect 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية مفيدة لمن يملكون مزودات يجب أن تعمل 24 ساعة أو لمن لديه  أطفال مشاغبون ، فعند تفعيل هذه الخاصية لن يعمل مفتاح أو زر إعادة التشغيل  Reset Button عند الضغط عليه ، لهذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية إن كنت تعاني  من المشاكل السابقة و عطلها إن لم يكن لديك مشاكل مشابهة. 
الخاصية الخامسة و الخمسون: DRAM Read Latch Delay 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تقوم هذه الخاصية بإضافة تأخير زمني للحظات قبل أن أن يبدأ النظام بقراءة  البيانات من لوحة الذاكرة DRAM ، و هذه الخاصية موجهة لبعض ألواح الذاكرة  الخاصة و التي لديها توقيت غير اعتيادي ، و هكذا ينصح بتعطيل هذه الخاصية  ما لم تكن تواجه بعض المشاكل مع ثبات الجهاز و تشك أن المشكلة تكمن في  الذاكرة ، لهذا إن كنت تواجه مشاكل غريبة في الجهاز مثل إعادة تشغيل تلقائي  أو توقف الجهاز بكثرة عن العمل و تجمده فحاول أن تفعل هذه الخاصية فقد تحل  المشكلة. 
الخاصية السادسة و الخمسون: DRAM Interleave Time 
الخيارات: 0ms, 0.5ms 
عند تفعيل الخاصية رقم 36 فإنك باستخدام هذه الخاصية تستطيع التحكم بالزمن  اللازم لقراءة القطاع الثاني من الذاكرة ، كلما كان هذا الزمن أقل كلما كان  أفضل لهذا اختر 0ms لأداء أفضل و لكن إن واجهت أي مشاكل في ثبات النظام  فاختر 0.5ms.  
الخاصية السابعة و الخمسون: Byte Merge 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن كل 8 بت أو 16 بت من البيانات الموجهة من  المعالج الى ناقل PCI يتم تخزينها مؤقتا في ذاكرة احتياطية و يتم تجميعها  لتكون 32 بت ثم يتم نقلها الى ناقل PCI و هذا يحسن الأداء لأنه يقلل من عدد  النقلات من المعالج الى الناقل، لهذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية.  
الخاصية الثامنة و الخمسون: PCI Pipeline / PCI Pipelining 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تتحكم هذه الخاصية بالخاصية التي تسبقها ، فعند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن  المتحكم بناقل PCI يقوم بتفحص الإشارات القادمة من المعالج ليحدد البيانات  التي يمكن تجميعها لتكوين 32 بت لترسل معا الى ناقل PCI ، لهذا ينصح بتفعيل  هذه الخاصية أيضا. 
الخاصية التاسعة و الخمسون: Fast R-W Turn Around 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية تقلل من الزمن الذي يمر بين قراءة المعالج للبيانات من الذاكرة  و الكتابة عليها ، فعند تفعيل هذه الخاصية سيقل التأخير الحادث و سيتم  الإنتقال بشكل أسرع من حالة القراءة الى حالة الكتابة، لهذا ينصح بتفعيل  هذه الخاصية ما لم تعاني من مشاكل في ثبات الجهاز و الذي قد ينتج عن لوحات  ذاكرة رديئة. 
الخاصية الستون: CPU to PCI Write Buffer 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذا يتحكم بالذاكرة الإحتياطية المستخدمة لكتابة البيانات المرسلة من  المعالج الى ناقل PCI ، فعند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن المعالج سيرسل مباشرة  حتى أربع كلمات من البيانات الى الذاكرة الإحتياطية لكي يتفرغ المعالج  لأداء مهام أخرى و لا يصبح مضطرا لإنتظار وصول هذه البيانات الى ناقل PCI  البطيئ ، و ستبقى هذه البيانات في الذاكرة الإحتياطية الى أن تبدأ دورة  قراءة جديدة لناقل PCI ، إذاً الغرض من هذه الخاصية هو تحرير المعالج من  انتظار ناقل PCI و الإهتمام بأداء أمور أخرى ، لهذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه  الخاصية. 
الخاصية الواحدة و الستون: PCI Dynamic Bursting 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
عند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن البيانات التي تنتقل الى الذاكرة الإحتياطية  لناقل PCI يتم نقلها الى وجهتها حالما يتم تجميعها لتكوين 32بت لإرسالها  دفعة واحدة. 
بينما عندما يتم تعطيل هذه الخاصية فإن البيانات في الذاكرة الإحتياطية لا  يتم نقلها إلا عند امتلاء الذاكرة الإحتياطية و ليس قبل ذلك. 
لأداء أفضل ينصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية.  
الخاصية الثانية و الستون: PCI Master 0 WS Write 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تحدد هذه الخاصية فيما إذا كان هناك أي تأخير قبل تنفيذ أوامر الكتابة الى  ناقل PCI فعند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن أوامر الكتابة الى ناقل PCI ستنفذ  فورا دون أي تأخير ، بينما عند تعطيل هذه الخاصية فسيكون هناك تأخير بسيط  قبل البدأ بتنفيذ أوامر الكتابة ، لهذا ينصح بتفعيل هذه الخاصية لتحقيق  أداء أفضل لناقل PCI ، و لكن تعطيلها مفيد في حالة زيادة سرعة ناقل PCI و  الذي قد يؤدي الى عدم ثبات للجهاز ، و تعطيل هذه الخاصية لإضافة تأخير بسيط  سيسهم في تحسين أداء الناقل بعد زيادة سرعته. 
الخاصية الثالثة و الستون: PCI Delay Transaction 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
و هذه الخاصية مشابهة تماما للخاصية رقم 45 و يختلف اسمها و فقا للبيوس المستخدم.

----------


## البوب شريف

الخاصية الرابعة و الستون: PCI#2 Access #1 Retry 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية مرتبطة بالخاصية رقم 60 ، فعند تفعيل الخاصية 60 فإن البيانات  ستنقل من المعالج الى ذاكرة احتياطية قبل أن تنقل الى ناقل PCI ، و لكن  ماذا يحدث إذا فشلت الذاكرة الإحتياطية في نقل البيانات الى ناقل PCI ؟ 
تحدد هذه الخاصية فيما إذا ستقوم الذاكرة الإحتياطية بإعادة محاولة إرسال البيانات الى الناقل أم لا. 
فعند تفعيل هذه الخاصية فإن الذاكرة الإحتياطية ستقوم بتكرار المحاولة مرة  بعد مرة الى أن تنجح عملية نقل البيانات الى الناقل ، أما عند تعطيل هذه  الخاصية فإن المعالج سيعاود إرسال البيانات مرة أخرى الى الذاكرة  الإحتياطية لتقوم بدورها فيما بعد بإرسال البيانات الى الناقل، لهذا ينصح  بتفعيل هذه الخاصية إلا في حالة أن كان لديك العديد من بطاقات PCI بطيئة  ففي هذه الحالة فإن تعطيل هذه الخاصية سيعطي نتائج أفضل. 
الخاصية الخامسة و الستون: SDRAM Page Closing Policy 
الخيارات: One Bank, All Banks 
هذه الخاصية مطابقة للخاصية رقم 34 SDRAM Precharge Control و الخيار  Disabled في الخاصية رقم 34 يماثله الخيار All Banks في خاصيتنا هذه و  الخيار Enabled يماثله الخيار One Bank في هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية السادسة و الستون: AGP 4X Mode 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية تتوفر فقط في اللوحات الأم الحديثة التي تدعم AGP4X و لكن عليك  الإنتباه الى أن تكون بطاقة الشاشة لديك تدعم أيضا خاصية AGP4X ، فإذا  كانت كذلك فعليك تفعيل هذه الخاصية و لكن إن لم تكن بطاقتك تدعم AGP4X  فحينها عليك تعطيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية السابعة و الستون: Master Priority Rotation 
الخيارات: 1 PCI, 2 PCI, 3 PCI 
تتحكم هذه الخاصية بوصول المعالج الى ناقل PCI. 
إذا اخترت 1 PCI فإن المعالج سوف يكون له الأولوية بالوصول الى ناقل PCI  بعد إنتهاء الجهاز المتحكم بالناقل من عملية نقل البيانات الحالية ، بغض  النظر عن عدد الأجهزة المنتظرة للتحكم بالناقل.و هذا يوفر أسرع وصول لناقل  PCI من قبل المعالج و لكن أداء أسوء لباقي الأجهزة المتحكمة بالناقل. 
إذا اخترت 2 PCI فإن المعالج سوف يكون له الأولوية بالوصول الى ناقل PCI  بعد إنتهاء الجهاز الحالي المتحكم بالناقل من عملية نقل البيانات و كذلك  بعد انتهاء الجهاز الذي يليه في قائمة الإنتظار ، بغض النظر عن عدد الأجهزة  المنتظرة للتحكم بالناقل.هذا يعني أن المعالج عليه الإنتظار قليلا قبل أن  يتحكم بالناقل و كذلك يوفر وصولا أسرع لباقي الأجهزة لتتحكم بالناقل. 
إذا اخترت 3 PCI فإن المعالج سوف يكون له الأولوية بالوصول الى ناقل PCI  بعد إنتهاء الجهاز الحالي المتحكم بالناقل من عملية نقل البيانات و كذلك  بعد انتهاء الجهاز الذي يليه و الجهاز الذي بعده في قائمة الإنتظار ، بغض  النظر عن عدد الأجهزة المنتظرة للتحكم بالناقل.و هذا يوفر أداءا أسوء لوصول  المعالج الى ناقل PCI و لكن يوفر سرعة أكبر لباقي الأجهزة لتتحكم بالناقل. 
يعتبر الخيار الثاني 2 PCI هو المثالي و ينصح باختياره. 
الخاصية الثامنة و الستون: AGP Driving Control 
الخيارات: Auto, Manual 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بالتحكم بقوة قيادة AGP ، عادة يكون الخيار الإفتراضي  هو Auto لتترك لمجموعة الرقائق Chipset مهمة التحكم و الإعداد التلقائي  لقوة قيادة AGP بما يتناسب مع بطاقة AGP المركبة في الجهاز. 
هناك بعض الحالات التي يكون من المفيد فيها اختيار الإعداد اليدوي Manual و في هذه الحالة سيكون عليك إعداد الخاصية التالية. 
الخاصية التاسعة و الستون: AGP Driving Value 
الخيارات: 00 to FF (Hex numbers) 
هذه الخاصية مرتبطة بالخاصية السابقة و أي إعداد لهذه الخاصية لا يكون له  أي قيمة إلا إذا كنت قد اخترت في الخاصية السابقة الخيار Manual. 
تحدد هذه الخاصية قوة إشارة ناقل AGP كلما زادت قيمة هذه الخاصية كلما كانت  الإشارة أقوى، يتراوح مدى قيمة هذه الخاصية مقاسة بالأرقام الست عشرية Hex  بين 00 و FF و هذه الأرقام تتراوح عند ترجمتها الى النظام العشري ما بين 0  و 255 ، بشكل افتراضي تكون قيمة هذه الخاصية DA (218) و لكن إذا كنت  تستخدم بطاقة AGP من نوع NVIDIA GeForce2 فينصح باختيار القيمة الأعلى و هي  EA (234) لتحقيق الإستفادة القصوى من البطاقة. 
الخاصية السبعون: Delay DRAM Read Latch 
الخيارات: Auto, No Delay, 0.5ns, 1.0ns, 1.5ns 
تحدد هذه الخاصية الوقت الذي تنتظره مجموعة الرقائق على اللوحة الأم قبل أن  تبدأ القراءة من لوحة الذاكرة DIMM و هذا يعتمد على مقدار حمل لوحات  الذاكرة و هذا الأمر مناط بعاملين: 
1- عدد لوحات الذاكرة DIMM المركبة لديك. 
2- طبيعة اللوحات هل تحتوي على رقائق ذاكرة على جانب واحد أو على كلي الجانبين. 
كلما زاد حمل لوحات الذاكرة بزيادة عدد اللوحات و احتوائها على رقائق على  كلي الجانبين كلما زاد الوقت اللازم لمجموعة الرقائق لتتمكن من بدأ القراءة  من لوحات الذاكرة. 
بشكل اعتيادي يفضل أن تختار Auto لجعل البيوس يقرر بنفسه الوقت الأمثل و  لكن إذا أضفت لوحات ذاكرة جديدة الى جهازك و لم يتعرف عليها أو لم تعمل كما  يجب فمن الممكن حل هذه المشكلة بمساعدة هذه الخاصية فابدأ باختيار قيمة  صغيرة و ارفعها تدريجيا الى أن ترى أن البطاقة أصبحت تعمل بشكل جيد و كلما  كانت القيمة أصغر كلما كان أفضل من ناحية الأداء. 
إذا كان لديك لوحة ذاكرة واحدة و الرقائق متوضعة على جانب واحد منها، فاختر No Delay لتحقيق أفضل أداء. 
الخاصية الواحدة و السبعون: AGP Aperture Size (MB) 
الخيارات: 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, 128, 256 
هذه الخاصية تحدد حجم ثقب AGP. هذا الثقب هو عبارة عن جزء من مدى عناوين الذاكرة و يكون مخصصا لعناوين ذاكرة بطاقة الشاشة.  
دوائر المعالجة التي تقع ضمن هذا الثقب يتم توجيهها الى AGP دون الحاجة الى  ترجمتها ، كما أن هذا الثقب يحدد الحجم الأقصى من ذاكرة RAM الذي من  الممكن استخدامه من قبل بطاقة الشاشة لتخزين معلومات و قوام الصور المعقدة  في الألعاب ثلاثية الأبعاد مثلا. 
الخيار الأمثل لهذه الخاصية هو 64 ميجابايت. 
الخاصية الثانية و السبعون: MD Driving Strength 
الخيارات: Hi/High, Lo/Low 
تحدد هذه الخاصية قوة الإشارة لخطوط بيانات الذاكرة فكلما كانت القيمة أعلى  كلما كانت قوة الإشارة أكبر ، و تستخدم هذه الخاصية أساسا لتعزيز قوة  التحكم بذاكرة DRAM ذات الحمل الكبير ( بأن يكون هناك أكثر من لوحة ذاكرة  ذات رقائق على كلي جانبيها) و في هذه الحالة ينصح باختيار Hi أو High أما  إن كانت الذاكرة لديك تتكون من قطعة واحدة و الرقائق موزعة على جانب واحد  فينصح باختيار Lo أو Low.

----------


## البوب شريف

Integrated Peripherals 
الخاصية الثالثة و السبعون: Onboard IDE-1 Controller 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تتحكم هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل قناة IDE الأولى في متحكم IDE على  اللوحة الأم ، فإذا كنت تستخدم أيا من الأقراص الصلبة أو محركات الأقراص  المضغوطة الموصلة الى هذه القناة على اللوحة الأم فلا بد من تفعيلها و إلا  لن تعمل هذه الأجهزة ، كما يمكنك تعطيل هذه الخاصية لتحرير IRQ إن لم يكن  لديك أية أجهزة موصلة الى هذه القناة ، بأن تكون الأجهزة IDE لديك موصلة  بالقناة الثانية أو بمتحكم مستقل عن اللوحة الأم أو كانت الأجهزة لديك من  النوع SCSI و ليس IDE. 
الخاصية الرابعة و السبعون: Onboard IDE-2 Controller 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تتحكم هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل قناة IDE الثانية في متحكم IDE على  اللوحة الأم ، فإذا كنت تستخدم أيا من الأقراص الصلبة أو محركات الأقراص  المضغوطة الموصلة الى هذه القناة على اللوحة الأم فلا بد من تفعيلها و إلا  لن تعمل هذه الأجهزة ، كما يمكنك تعطيل هذه الخاصية لتحرير IRQ إن لم يكن  لديك أية أجهزة موصلة الى هذه القناة ، بأن تكون الأجهزة IDE لديك موصلة  بالقناة الأولى أو بمتحكم مستقل عن اللوحة الأم أو كانت الأجهزة لديك من  النوع SCSI و ليس IDE. 
الخاصية الخامسة و السبعون: Master/Slave Drive PIO Mode 
الخيارات: 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, Auto 
هذه الخاصية تسمح لك بإعداد نمط Programmed Input/Output (PIO) لكي القرصين  الصلبين لديك السيد Master و العبد Slave المرتبطين بقناة IDE.  
بشكل عام يفضل اختيار Auto لتترك للبيوس مهمة التعرف على نمط الأقراص الصلبة لديك، إلا في الحالات التالية: 
1- إذا لم يتمكن البيوس من التعرف على نمط PIO الصحيح. 
2- إذا أردت أن يعمل القرص الصلب لديك بنمط يوفر سرعة أكبر من السرعة التي صنع من أجلها. 
3- إذا قمت برفع سرعة ناقل PCI ، فأصبح أحد القرصين أو كلاهما لا يعمل بشكل جيد فمن الممكن لحل هذه المشكلة أن تقلل قيمة PIO. 
و لابد من ملاحظة أن رفع قيمة PIO قد تؤدي الى ضياع للبيانات على القرص الصلب. 
هذا جدول يبين أنماط PIO المختلفة و سرعات نقل البيانات التي توفرها.  
الخاصية السادسة و السبعون: Master/Slave Drive UltraDMA 
الخيارات: Auto, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل دعم UltraDMA (في حال توفره) لكي القرصين السيد و العبد المتصلان بقناة IDE. 
يفضل عادة اختيار Auto لتترك للبيوس مهمة اختيار نمط UltraDMA المناسب  للأقراص الصلبة لديك ، و بعض أنواع البيوس يسمح لك اختيار النمط بنفسك و  هذا جدول يبين الأنماط المختلفة ل UltraDMA و السرعات التي توفرها.  
ولكي تستفيد من هذه الخاصية لابد من تفعيل خاصية النقل عبر DMA من نظام  التشغيل لديك ، ففي Win9x و ميلينيوم اذهب الى لوحة التحكم – النظام –  إدارة الأجهزة – محركات أقراص – ثم تختار القرص الصلب و تضغط على خصائص ثم  تذهب الى إعدادات و هناك تضع إشارة على مربع وصول مباشر للذاكرة DMA ثم  تضغط على موافق. 
الخاصية السابعة و السبعون: Ultra DMA-66/100 IDE Controller 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل متحكم Ultra DMA-66/100 الإضافي المدمج باللوحة الأم (في حال توفره). 
عليك تفعيل هذه الخاصية إن كان لديك أقراص صلبة موصلة الى هذا المتحكم ، و عليك تعطيلها في الحالات التالية : 
1- إذا لم يكن لديك أي أقراص صلبة موصلة الى هذا المتحكم. 
2- إذا لم يكن لديك على اللوحة الأم أي متحكم من هذا النوع. 
في الحالتين السابقتين فإن تعطيل هذه الخاصية سيكون مفيدا في إسراع عملية إقلاع الجهاز. 
الخاصية الثامنة و السبعون: USB Controller 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تسمح هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل تخصيص خط IRQ للناقل المتسلسل العام USB  (Universal Serial Bus)، فإذا كان لديك أية أجهزة USB فقم بتفعيل هذه  الخاصية و إلا فقم بتعطيلها.  
الخاصية التاسعة و السبعون: USB Keyboard Support 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل دعم لوحة المفاتيح من النوع USB فإن  كان لديك هذا النوع من لوحات المفاتيح فقم بتفعيل هذه الخاصية و إلا فقم  بتعطيلها. 
الخاصية الثمانون: USB Keyboard Support Via 
الخيارات: OS, BIOS 
هذه الخاصية تحدد فيما إذا كنت تريد أن يتم دعم لوحة المفاتيح من النوع USB من قبل البيوس أو نظام التشغيل. 
لأداء أفضل اختر OS أما إذا كنت تستخدم لوحةالمفاتيح من الدوس فاختر BIOS. 
الخاصية الواحدة و الثمانون: Init Display First 
الخيارات: AGP, PCI 
إذا كان لديك أكثر من بطاقة شاشة ، فهذه الخاصية تسمح لك بالإختيار بين  البطاقتين AGP و PCI لجعلها البطاقة الأولية، أما إن كانت لديك بطاقة واحدة  فتستطيع اختيار نوعها ( PCI, AGP) لتوفير الوقت على البيوس للتعرف عليها. 
الخاصية الثانية و الثمانون: KBC Input Clock Select 
الخيارات: 8MHz, 12MHz, 16MHz 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية التحكم بتردد ساعة لوحة المفاتيح ، ينصح باختيار 16MHz  لأداء أفضل ، فإن واجهتك أية مشاكل مع لوحة المفاتيح فاختر قيمة أقل. 
الخاصية الثالثة والثمانون: Onboard FDD Controller 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بتفعيل أو تعطيل المتحكم بمحرك الأقراص المرنة على  اللوحة الأم ، لهذا قم بتفعيل هذه الخاصية إذا كان لديك محرك أقراص مرنة  متصل بالمتحكم على اللوحة الأم و قم بتعطيلها إذا لم يكن لديك محرك أقراص  مرنة أو كان متصلا بمتحكم إضافي. 
الخاصية الرابعة والثمانون: Onboard Serial Port 1/2

----------


## البوب شريف

الخاصية الرابعة والثمانون: Onboard Serial Port 1/2 
الخيارات: Disabled, 3F8h/IRQ4, 2F8h/IRQ3, 3E8h/IRQ4, 2E8h/IRQ3, 3F8h/IRQ10, 
2F8h/IRQ11, 3E8h/IRQ10, 2E8h/IRQ11, Auto 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بتعطيل أو توفير تحكم تلقائي أو يدوي بالمنفذ المتسلسل  على اللوحة الأم ، الإختيار الأمثل هو Auto بأن تترك للبيوس مهمة تحديد  I/O Address و IRQ المناسبين للمنفذ ، إذا لم تكن تستخدم هذا المنفذ  فبإمكانك تعطيله لتحرر IRQ، أما إذا أردت أن تحدد بنفسك I/O Address و IRQ  لغرض أن تحرر IRQ قد تم شغله من قبل المنفذ المتسلسل ، فتستطيع أن تختار  بنفسك عنوان و خط IRQ آخر للمنفذ المتسلسل. 
الخاصية الخامسة و الثمانون : Onboard IR Function 
الخيارات: IrDA (HPSIR) mode, ASK IR (Amplitude Shift Keyed IR) mode, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بالتحكم بنمط إرسال البيانات الى جهاز خارجي باستخدام  الأشعة تحت الحمراء ، في حال توفر هذه الخاصية في اللوحة الأم لديك. 
هناك نمطان لهذا النوع من الإتصال ، و يمكن الإختيار بينهما بما يتناسب مع جهاز بث الأشعة المتوفر لديك. 
الخاصية السادسة و الثمانون: Duplex Select 
الخيارات: Full-Duplex, Half-Duplex 
هذه الخاصية تسمح لك باختيار نمط الإرسال عبر جهاز الأشعة تحت الحمراء هل  هو Full-Duplex أي إرسال و استقبال في نفس الوقت أو Half-Duplex أي إرسال  في اتجاه واحد إما إرسال أو استقبال. 
الخاصية السابعة و الثمانون: RxD, TxD Active 
الخيارات: High, Low 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية بالتحكم بقطبية الإرسال عبر الأشعة تحت الحمراء هل هو  عالي High أو منخفض Low و هذا يعتمد على نوع جهاز الإرسال لديك.  
الخاصية الثامنة و الثمانون: Onboard Parallel Port 
الخيارات: 3BCh/IRQ7, 278h/IRQ5, 378h/IRQ7, Disabled 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية اختيار عنوان I/O و IRQ المناسب للمنفذ المتوازي ، في أغلب الأحوال يعتبر الخيار 378h/IRQ7 هو الأنسب.
الخاصية التاسعة و الثمانون: Power On Function 
الخيارات: Button Only, Keyboard 98, Hot Key, Mouse Left, Mouse Right 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية اختيار الطريقة التي تريد بها تشغيل جهازك. 
إذا اخترت Button Only فلا تستطيع تشغيل جهازك إلا من خلال زر التشغيل. 
إذا اخترت Keyboard 98 فسيتم تشغيل الجهاز بواسطة زر خاص في لوحة المفاتيح و  ذلك إذا كانت لوحة المفاتيح لديك تدعم هذه الميزة و كان لديك على جهازك  ويندوز 98. 
إذا اخترت Hot Key فتستطيع تشغيل جهازك باستخدام لوحة المفاتيح مع اختيار المفتاح المناسب و تكون الخيارات من Ctrl+F1 الى Ctrl+F12. 
إذا اخترت Mouse Left فتستطيع تشغيل جهازك بالنقر على الزر الأيسر للفأرة ( و التي يجب أن تكون من النوع PS/2). 
إذا اخترت Mouse Right فتستطيع تشغيل جهازك بالنقر على الزر الأيمن للفأرة ( و التي يجب أن تكون من النوع PS/2). 
الخاصية التسعون: Parallel Port Mode 
الخيارات: ECP, EPP, ECP+EPP, Normal (SPP) 
تحدد هذه الخاصية نمط نقل البيانات المستخدم للمنفذ المتوازي ، و هناك أربع خيارات: 
الخيار الأول : Normal (SPP) و هو يعمل مع جميع الأجهزة التي قد تتصل بالمنفذ المتوازي و لكنه بطيئ جدا. 
الخيار الثاني: ECP (Enhanced Com Port) و هو يستخدم بروتوكول DMA و هو  خيار سريع حيث تصل سرعة نقل البيانات التي يوفرها 2.5 ميجابت في الثانية و  هو مناسب للأجهزة مثل الطابعات و الماسحات الضوئية Scanners. 
الخيار الثالث: EPP (Enhanced Parallel Port) و هو خيار سريع أيضا و هو  مناسب لمحركات الأقراص الخارجية التي تتصل بالمنفذ المتوازي مثل ZIP و  نحوه. 
الخيار الرابع: ECP+EPP و هو يستخدم إذا كنت تجهل النمط المناسب لك فتستطيع  ترك الأمر للبيوس حيث سيستخدم أحد هذين النمطين و لكني أنصح باختيار  الخيار الثاني أو الثالث و فقا للجهاز الذي لديك.

----------


## البوب شريف

الخاصية الواحدة و التسعون: ECP Mode Use DMA 
الخيارات: Channel 1, Channel 3 
هذه الخاصية ستظهر فقط إذا اخترت في الخاصية السابقة أحد الخيارين : ECP أو  ECP+EPP ، و في هذه الخاصية تستطيع اختيار نمط DMA المستخدم ، و يعتبر  الخيار Channel 3 هو الإفتراضي و هو الخيار الأنسب و لكن إن تعرضت الى  تعارض مع أجهزة أخرى تستخدم هذه القناة فاختر حينها Channel 1. 
الخاصية الثانية والتسعون: EPP Mode Select 
الخيارات: EPP 1.7, EPP 1.9 
هذه الخاصية ستظهر فقط إذا اخترت في الخاصية قبل السابقة أحد الخيارين: EPP  أو ECP+EPP و في هذه الخاصية تستطيع اختيار نمط EPP المستخدم ، فاختر EPP  1.9 لأداء أفضل و لكن إن واجهتك مشاكل مع جهازك فجرب الخيار EPP 1.7. 
الخاصية الثالثة و التسعون: Assign IRQ For USB 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية مشابهة تماما للخاصية الثامنة و السبعون USB Controller و يجب تفعيلها فقط إذا كنت تستخدم أجهزة منصلة بمنفذ USB. 
الخاصية الرابعة و التسعون: PNP OS Installed 
الخيارات: Yes, No 
إذا كنت تستخدم نظام تشغيل يدعم خاصية ركب و شغل Plug & Play (PnP)  فاختر Yes و أما إذا كان نظامك لا يدعم هذه الخاصية فاختر No ، بالنسبة  لمستخدمي ويندوز 2000 فإن ميكروسوفت تنصح باختيار No. 
الخاصية الخامسة و التسعون: Assign IRQ For VGA  
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
باستخدام هذه الخاصية تستطيع تخصيص خط IRQ لبطاقة مسرعات الرسوم لديك ، حيث  أن أغلب بطاقات المسرعات تحتاج لذلك ، فإن كنت تملك مثل هذه البطاقات فقم  بتفعيل هذه الخاصية ، و لكن إن كانت بطاقتك قديمة فلن تحتاج لتفعيلها. 
الخاصية السادسة و التسعون: PCI IRQ Activated By 
الخيارات: Edge, Level 
هذه الخاصية نادرا ما تستخدم في البيوس. 
تستخدم بطاقات ISA و PCI القديمة الخيار Edge و الذي يوفر فولطية واحدة وعدم تشارك في خطوط IRQ. 
أما البطاقات الحديثة فتستخدم الخيار Level و الذي يوفر مستويات فولطية  متعددة و يسمح بالتشارك في خطوط IRQ و هو الخيار الأفضل ما لم تكن تستخدم  بطاقات قديمة. 
الخاصية السابعة و التسعون: Force Update ESCD / Reset Configuration Data 
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
تعتبر هذه الخاصية ESCD (Extended System Configuration Data) من ضمن  الخواص التي يوفرها Plug & Play BIOS و التي تقوم بتخزين معلومات IRQ و  DMA و I/O و إعدادات الذاكرة لكل من بطاقات ISA و PCI و AGP في الجهاز. 
عادة يجب تعطيل هذه الخاصية ، و لكن إن قمت بإضافة بطاقة جديدة لجهازك ففشل  في الإقلاع بشكل جيد فتستطيع تفعيل هذه الخاصية ليقوم البيوس بإعادة تنظيم  إعدادات البطاقات في الجهاز. 
الخاصية الثامنة و التسعون: Resource Controlled By 
الخيارات: Auto, Manual 
هذه الخاصية تسمح لك بالإختيار بين أن يقوم البيوس بالإعداد التلقائي  لمعلومات IRQ و DMA الخاصة بالبطاقات في الجهاز أو إعدادها بشكل يدوي من  قبل المستخدم. 
يفضل اختيار Auto و لكن إن فشلت بعض البطاقات القديمة مثل Legacy ISA في  الجهاز بالعمل كما يجب فاختر Manual و اختر معلومات IRQ و DMA المتوافقة مع  البطاقات لديك. 
الخاصية التاسعة و التسعون: PIRQ_0 Use IRQ No. ~ PIRQ_3 Use IRQ No. 
الخيارات: Auto, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15 
يجب استخدام هذه الخاصية من قبل المستخدمين المحترفين أو المتقدمين فقط. 
تسمح لك هذه الخاصية باختيار IRQ لبطاقات PCI و AGP بشكل يدوي ،و تعتبر هذه  الخاصية مفيدة خاصة عندما تقوم بنقل القرص الصلب من جهاز الى آخر و لا  تريد أن تعيد تنصيب نظام التشغيل ليعيد التعرف على إعدادات IRQ ، لهذا إن  قمت باختيار إعدادات IRQ للبطاقات في الجهاز الجديد بما يتفق مع الإعدادات  في الجهاز القديم سيحل الكثير من المشاكل عند تشغيلك للقرص الصلب مع نظام  التشغيل في الجهاز الجديد. 
ملاحظات: 
1- إذا قمت هنا باختيار IRQ محدد فإنك لن تستطيع استخدام نفس IRQ لبطاقات ISA. 
2- كل شق PCI يستطيع تفعيل حتى 4 مقاطعات Interrupts : INT A, INT B, INT C 
, INT D. 
3- شق AGP يستطيع تفعيل حتى قطاعان: INT A و INT B. 
4- عادة فإن كل شق يستخدم المقاطعة INT A أما باقي المقاطعات فتكون بمثابة  مقاطعات إحتياطية في حالة أن كانت بطاقة ما تحتاج الى أكثر من خط مقاطعة  IRQ أو كان خط المقاطعة المطلوب مشغولا من قبل جهاز آخر. 
5- شق AGP و شق PCI الأول يتشاركان في نفس خطوط المقاطعة IRQ. 
6- شقي PCI الرابع و الخامس يتشاركان في نفس خطوط المقاطعة IRQ. 
7- USB يستخدم PIRQ_4. 
في الجدول التالي عرض للعلاقة بين PIRQ و المقاطعات INT.  
نلاحظ من الجدول أن المقاطعات موزعة بشكل يقلل من فرص حدوث تعارض، و لكن  نظرا لتشارك شق AGP و شقPCI الأول في نفس خطوط المقاطعة IRQ و نفس الأمر  بالنسبة لشقي PCI الرابع و الخامس فإنه من المستحسن استخدام أحد الشقين  المتشاركين فقط إلا إن كانت باقي الشقوق مشغولة. 
عادة يجب اختيار Auto و لكن إن رغبت في الإعداد بشكل يدوي فعليك فعل ما يلي: 
1- تفحص رقم الشق للبطاقة التي تود اختيار IRQ لها. 
2- تفحص الجدول السابق لتعرف PIRQ المناسب. 
3- اختر رقم المقاطعة المطلوب ل PIRQ . 
لنأخذ مثالا على ذلك: 
لنفترض أن لديك بطاقة شبكة مركبة في جهازك في شق PCI الثالث ، إذا راجعنا  الجدول سنجد أن PIRQ الإبتدائي للشق الثالث هو PIRQ_2 لأن جميع البطاقات  تستخدم INT A في حال توفره، بعد ذلك اختر IRQ الذي تريده و لنفترض أنه IRQ 7  ليستخدم من قبل PIRQ_2 في خيارات هذه الخاصية. 
إذا نستنتج ما يلي: 
رقم IRQ الخاص بالبطاقة في الشق PCI 1 أو AGP يجب أن يستخدم من قبل PIRQ_0. 
رقم IRQ الخاص بالبطاقة في الشق PCI 2 يجب أن يستخدم من قبل PIRQ_1. 
رقم IRQ الخاص بالبطاقة في الشق PCI 3 يجب أن يستخدم من قبل PIRQ_2. 
رقم IRQ الخاص بالبطاقة في الشق PCI 4 أو PCI 5 يجب أن يستخدم من قبل PIRQ_3. 
الخاصية المئة : CPU Drive Strength  
الخيارات: 0 ، 1، 2، 3 
تحدد هذه الخاصية قوة إشارات نقل البيانات من مجموعة الرقائق الى المعالج ،  كلما كانت القيمة أعلى كانت الإشارة أقوى ، و تعتبر هذه الخاصية مفيدة  عندما ترغب بزيادة سرعة معالجك فإن زيادة قوة الإشارة يساعد على تحسين ثبات  النظام عند تسريع المعالج. 
الخاصية المئة و واحد : Force 4-Way Interleave  
الخيارات: Enabled, Disabled 
هذه الخاصية مشابهة للخاصية السادسة و الثلاثون SDRAM Bank Interleave  ،فإذا كانت الذاكرة لديك تتكون من ألواح 64 ميجابايت أو أكثر فقم بتفعيل  هذه الخاصية فإن لم تكن كذلك فقم بتعطيل هذه الخاصية. 
الخاصية مئة و إثنان و الأخيرة: PCI Latency Timer  
الخيارات: 0 – 255 
هذه الخاصية تتحكم بالفترة الزمنية التي يستطيع كل جهاز PCI خلالها التحكم  بالناقل قبل أن ينتقل التحكم الى الجهاز التالي، و كلما زادت القيمة زادت  هذه الفترة و بالتالي تحسنت كفاءة سعة نطاق الناقل ، و لكن من ناحية أخرى  فإن زيادة هذه الفترة سيجعل على كل جهاز PCI أن ينتظر فترة أطول قبل أ ن  يتمكن من الوصول الى الناقل و بالتالي ستتأخر عملية نقل البيانات بشكل عام.
-----------------------------------------------------------------  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  
الحمد لله وحده
انتهى الدرس
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت
كما أرجو أن يكون الشرح واضحاً 
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي علي الموضوع الجميل 
لي عوده بعد قراءه الشروحات بتمعن

----------


## kojyy

*هناك اكثر من نوع للبيوس واشهرها اثنان  هما من صنع شركتان
الاولي هي  شركة 
Phoenix 
وهى تصنع بيوس يعرف  باسم
Award  
وشركة 
American Megatrends  
وهى مشهورة  برمز
AMIPhoenix 
وايضا هناك Dell و  Toshiba BIOS و IBM Aptiva BIOS وغيرها الكثير 
لكن ما هو شكل  البيوس 
الصور  تتكلم     *

----------

